# 3 under 3



## Madam Twinky (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi, 

Can someone help! I've just found out I'm going to be having my third baby and this will mean I will have 3 under 3 - is there a board for help/advice or can anyone tell me I'm not mad!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Did you get 'you are mad!' Too? I told mum on christmas day and she said that  

Id like to join 3 under 3 if there is one too


----------



## Dallydoll (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm in the same boat but my Dd will be 3 and a half when the new one is born! Think I'm still in shock and I'm 19 weeks! Never thought I'd be one that would be posting a shock bfp! My biggest thing is car to sort out all the seats. I have a kuga which I love, but there is no way I'll get three in the back!!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*dallydoll* congratulations! We have just bought a VW Touran which has 3 full seats for the car seats


----------



## Dallydoll (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you, you too! That's the 2nd recommendation for one of them today, my husband is swattinup on the s max right at this minute! 
So anyone else wonder how they are even going to leave the house ever again 😱. I'm quite scared about it. I'm also really worried as both my two were preemies, 36 weeks and 30 weeks, so scared it's going to happen again. But just have to think positive 
I've had "I don't envy you" and "you are crazy!". I just smile!


----------



## Madam Twinky (Oct 28, 2011)

We also have a Vw touran, my Brother had one and I loved it so when i was pregnant with my second I bought one and I'm really pleased especially now with number 3 on the way!! 

I have no idea how I will ever go out again! I've never been into baby wearing but I think I might have to a bit more now although I'm lucky that my eldest will walk for miles so can have the youngest two in my Phil & teds.

My biggest worry is I can't park outside my house, my space is about 40 metres away and up steps and I keep worrying about the logistics of getting them all in and out of the car...


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

This is my biggest worry as well-I have the uppababy vista for my two and a baby carrier but the logistics of getting two out on my own is hard, let alone three!! I am not moaning, this baby is very much wanted and I realise how blooming lucky I am. Just the practical stuff scares me!


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Can I join 

We adopted our gorgeous boys who are now 18 & 30 months and I'm 3 months pregnant with a massive shock pregnancy after 5 years of no contraception.

So my boys will be literally just two an just three when baby is born...

Car seats - yep that's going to be a battle, I'm going to start looking at seats that will
Work. We have a grande scenic which can apparently seat 3 seats but we'll see! 

Exciting but scary, is going to 3 easier than going to 2?! 

X


----------



## Madam Twinky (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi little poppy! What lovely news and must be such a shock, we fell pregnant this time and with my last son so easily after nearly 4 years of struggling to conceive.

This is becoming the 3 under 3 club, I love it! Am glad there are others in the same position as me! 

We will all be fine, it was scary having one then two and I know once baby is here all will be ok, I tend to worry ,ore about the what ifs rather than the reality of it! 

I agree Faithope, this baby is very much wanted and we are super happy and obviously realise how blessed we are but the practicalities to worry me!! 

I'm assuming I can get 3 car seats in my car?? I'm supposed to be able to...


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Congratuations all! I had 3 under 3 and a half and it wasn't half as hard as i imagined. Routine is key. I have a megabe scenic and it fits 3 car seats in the back perfectly. I am desperate to buy an audi A3 but until my eldest outgrows a car seat in 2 years i know i have to stick with it for practical reason. Never had a problem with it and its ecomical too being a 1.5dci. And only about £1000 to buy now on a 2006 reg. Would highly recommend x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Yep I can imagine routine really is key!! My 2 year old is SO tantrummy at the moment I can't handle it with these pregnancy hormones!!! 

Car seat wise some cars will fit 3, some won't, an it will depend on your car an the seats. We've a swivel car seat so I know we won't have the luxury of swivelling it around once there's a third seat in. How does it work strapping the middle child in?!? 

Very exciting though! As you said faithhope very much wanted, didn't even realise how much until I found out I was expecting but my goodness really can't wait for the rest of this pregnancy!!! 

We're going for a bugaboo donkey with the board as we currently have a buffalo an board an I love how easy it glides like it's not even attached so bugaboo all the way. Not looking forward to a side by side with logistics of getting in an out but how often am I going to go to shops an cafes just me an the 3 kids?! X


----------



## Madam Twinky (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a Bugaboo Cameleon & a Bugaboo Bee but I wasn't keen on the bulkiness of the Donkey (although it's a fab pushchair) so I went for the Phil & teds dot - to be fair I don't use my double that often as my eldest will always want to walk and I have a buggy board...


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

One thing im already getting very anxious about is going into labour. Not the actual labour, I know i can do this but i give birth quickly and im worried about family getting ti me in enough time to watch my other 3 children. I get contractions which are back to back and have babies under 4 hours. My last i had in 1 hr 55 mins.   i really want a water birth.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Faith hope I thought this about labour & the kids, where do they go!! Both my parents still work and I'm due during the school holidays so no pre school open. Do you assign a family
Member 'on call'?! Z


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

My mum lives in the next street so she had my little boy the last time but now there's two little ones I'm not sure she will cope. Dhs family are 30 minutes away by car so hopefully they can help too. I need do with me, I can't do it on my own  

Dh is being really tight and not letting me have a scan before 12 weeks


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

How's everyone doing?

I had my 12w scan yesterday an all seemed well  can't wait to start buying things when we know the gender x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Ah littlepoppy that's great news-bet it feels real now   I'm still undecided about finding out. I have a feeling I will be blessed with yet another boy   I'm overrun with willies in my house  

I'm 9 weeks tomorrow. This one is dragging as I have had no scans so no idea what's happening. I hate it. Thank god I have morning (all day) sickness.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Have you a date for 12w scan? 

we have a male dog & rabbit too so lots of boys in the house haha x


----------



## Madam Twinky (Oct 28, 2011)

I am literally only 5 weeks pregnant so ages to go yet! I have the feeling I will have another boy, not that I mind but a girl would be nice to balance out the house a bit! I'm not finding out, hubby always wants to but I love the excitement towards the end and it makes me push harder!! I can totally understand why people do find out...


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Are you having an early scan madamT? X


----------



## Madam Twinky (Oct 28, 2011)

I had a 7 week scan with my first due to ivf, then I had a 10 week scan with my second as I was flying abroad and wanted to know everything was ok before I flew but I don't think I'll be able to this time as we just can't justify the money plus if I was to have an extra scan I would rather a 4d one! 

Will be a long wait though !!!


----------



## Dallydoll (Aug 19, 2010)

I got an early scan through nhs this time as I was such high risk for ectopic. I've just had my 20 weeks scan and all good, expecting another little girl! So I have girl, boy, girl. We haven't found out before and I must admit I'm loving  knowing that it's a girl and I can say she, instead of it, I would have felt the same either sex, but at least this means we don't have to sort bedrooms out!


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Madam it is such a long wait isn't it, I caved an couldn't wait but yes the 4D ones are much more detailed! We're having a sneaky gender scan in 4 weeks.

Dallydoll yay to another girl  talking of bedrooms what's everyone's plans?? Obviously gender lead but I'm just not sure what to do! I've two boys so if a third I might put all three (when baby comes out our room an sleeping through) in the same room as its a really large bedroom. If a girl I'll kick my boys out their sml
Box room they share and put them in the big room an baby in the box room. I'm in no rush to decorate a nursery though because I use the space as an office for my business an l really struggle without it so since baby will be in with us may as well wait x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

17 yr old has the box room. 2 yr old has the biggest bedroom and baby is in with us until he can have cows milk then he'll have to go in with his brother. Baby will be in with us until a yr old so dont need to think about it yet. I. Sure this is another boy   just feel the same as all the other times x


----------



## Madam Twinky (Oct 28, 2011)

We have a four bedroom house, 2 year old is in his own room and youngest at the mo is in the nursery but he will go upstairs (we have a 3 storey house) in his own room around Christmas time and baby will go in with us to begin with then around Christmas time will move them into the nursery. I have said to dh if it's a girl I'm tempted to put my two boys in together and put the baby in her own room as they will all be on the top floor with their own bathroom then they can have the 4th bedroom as a spare/play room but if it's another boy I, not sure who I would put in together so guess it's easiest for them all to have their own rooms! The dilemmas!!!

I would really like to find out the gender as I'm super excited to know (as always!) but I do like the excitement at the end....


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Madam twinkly we thought that if a third boy, we've the opportunity to split the double room as already has two windows and is large so means could have 3 smaller rooms so one each but I think my boys enjoy the tiny they get together before they go to sleep. As much as I want to decorate a nursery I just don't see the point for us because won't be in there for so long and I so need that room for my office or I'll just have all my work all over the house again!

Nearly purchased a pushchair :-D just getting a second hand donkey an then will buy a new carrycot for it  X


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

My stay was short-I have had a MMC. Take care ladies x


----------



## Dallydoll (Aug 19, 2010)

Faith hope I'm so sorry to hear this. Take care of yourself, lots of love xxx


----------



## Madam Twinky (Oct 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Faithope, sending you lots of love and hugs


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Faithhope take care of yourself hun, sending you a big hug x


----------

